# New User: SOOOO excited!!!



## magichotwire (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Just this minute joined the forum and thought i'd say hi!

I have just purchased a 2001 TT 180 Q Coupe. I have to wait until saturday until i can pic it up [smiley=bomb.gif] so i thought i'd get on here and find out more about the car [smiley=book2.gif] and drool over some of your cars!!

In the past i have had a rev 2 Toyota MR2 turbo, i missed the buzz too much so i have had to take the plunge for a TT. Hopefully i wont be disapointed.

My only concern is that my fiance will be a big user in this car as it will be for the both of us, and the last car that she has had was a 1.0 Litre toyota Yaris!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'm hoping she doesn't prang it.

Good to meet you all and looking forward to chatting with you all on here and also joining some of the TT clubs out there. I'd like to get out on some TT runs. I'm from near Preston in Lancashire, anyone know where the nearest club meet is???

Thanks Guys. :wink:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi welcome to the forum ive not been on here long either had mine about two months now not too far from you ime in southport mines yellow if you see me driving about and its the best car ive ever driven  ime hoping to go to some of the events missed the one on sunday you have to put some picson when you get it hope you enjoy it .what colour you had :?:


----------



## magichotwire (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Imola, 
Great to hear that your enjoying yours. nice colour in yellow isn't it, i've alway's wanted a yellow car to stand out in a crowd. I will more than likely see you around at some of the meets.

Mine is Silver. but it is immaculate paint work. Spent some time looking for a mint condition car, cos i work as a mobile valeter, so i wanted a car that i could really shine up!!! finally found one. Just got ants in my pants now. the day's alway's drag when waiting for a new car, i hate it.

How much was your insurance and how old are you? I've managed to get mine for £399 with swift cover, i'm 30 with 13 yrs no claims, and that includes my 24yr old Fiance. not bad i didn't think considering everyone else was offering over £750quid!! But i havent taken the policy out yet, so if you know of anyone that could beat that let me know and i'll get a quote tomorrow before committing to swifty!!

See you around bud. We'll more than likely be having a road trip to blackpool or southport on saturday to break the new wheels in!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome yes Imola is a great colour  
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi i only had three months left on my insurance so just paid 60 pounds till renewal but looked on go compare and its coming out at about 300 pounds with kwik fit which isnt bad see what my insuranceime with offers on renewal ime 46yrs and have got 14yrs no claims and thats including my husband when i let him drive it :lol: i have had a yellow car for the last 12yrs and have always looked at these but never seen a yellow one around for sale imagine how shocked i was when i went passed a local dealer and it was just sitting there on the front  i went right in and had to try and not look to eager so i could get a good deal did you get a good one for yours :?: if your fiance is anything like my husband youll have to fight her to drive it :lol: anyway let me no how you get on with it when you get enjoy it.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

